
Google App Engine Blog: A Brand New Language on Google App Engine - Anon84
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2009/04/brand-new-language-on-google-app-engine.html
======
numair
This is SO utterly LAME. I was hoping they were finally going to support PHP
or Ruby...

------
shard
Too many April Fools Day jokes from Google, sigh.

